# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Where Am I #4

## KevinS

Continuing with the theme of interesting cocktail glasses, heres a softball question.  Where can this Planteur be found?

----------


## JEK

The venue name  changes, but the boat doesn't. I know!

----------


## amyb

Rivage

----------


## cec1

> The venue name  changes, but the boat doesn't. I know!



While the boat doesn’t change — much! — the owner, or perhaps its family, apparently is changing as the boat often now is loaded with a surfboard, in same colors as the boat!

----------


## KevinS

Rivage it is.

It’s a beautiful restaurant in a gorgeous setting.

I enjoyed a Cacio e Pepe there, a simple but delicious dish.

----------


## amyb

That dish gets raves! 

I also like the decor and the service AND THAT VIEW!  I have a photo of that boat sitting on a huge cake os Sargassom from our last trip.  Hope it stays away.

----------


## Eve

On our list.  Both the place and the dish.

----------


## GramChop

Ahhhh…the cocktail, the food AND the view! 
Le *sigh*

----------


## cassidain

...but, the coccoloba unifera, have they returned ?

----------


## KevinS

There are a few trees near the parking lot, but I did not notice the species.

----------


## ChasBidd

Eve,  Make reservations NOW.  I did.  Hard to come by.  Small.  Fills up.

----------


## cassidain

> I enjoyed a Cacio e Pepe there, a simple but delicious dish.



I was a bit taken aback at 30 euros for a small, simple (albeit beautiful) pasta dish . . . but then L'Isola gets 42 euros for their Cacio e Pepe  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KevinS

> I was a bit taken aback at 30 euros for a small, simple (albeit beautiful) pasta dish . . . but then L'Isola gets 42 euros for their Cacio e Pepe



In my head, the price included a View Tax.

----------


## cec1

> In my head, the price included a View Tax.



No doubt about it!

----------


## cassidain

Is there intel on Rivage for dinner ?

----------


## amyb

Pretty much the same menu. But the view at lunch is so much beauty to make it more special. I feel the same about Sereno.  Lunch and the added  view make it twice as good!

----------


## Eve

> Eve,  Make reservations NOW.  I did.  Hard to come by.  Small.  Fills up.



Do they have the pizza at dinner?

----------

